# tracing blue (puzzle) blue and white gelding kent



## classic_astra (23 February 2012)

was looking through some old pics and would love to trace my old pony blue (puzzle on his passport) i bought him a few years ago as a roughly 14.1 3 yr old, and sold him rising 4 to a dealer in meopham, who then sold him to a family, who apparently still have him last i heard.... he is very distinctive, traditional type markings, with 2 electric blue eyes

would love to know who has him and how he is getting on


----------



## MeganLindsx (28 February 2012)

I could be wrong but there is a horse at my friends yard in Epsom. The horse looked exactly like blue and if I remember rightly, had the same name. But I think was a little bigger. I can check with her though.

Also its a full livery yard so don't know who the owner now is but will ask!


----------



## classic_astra (17 April 2012)

that would be amazing! thank  you xx


----------



## classic_astra (30 July 2012)

just thought id bump this in case there any new members that may know him


----------



## classic_astra (28 July 2013)

bumping this


----------



## classic_astra (5 January 2016)

anyone else know him?


----------

